# Opening a bank account in South Africa



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

My partner just arrived in SA from Italy on a critical skills visa. He will now start the job hunting process. Will he be able to open a bank account so that he can transfer some money for himself to use here? What are the requirements for a foreigner? I saw on Capitec's website they not only want to see the visa but also a work contract, which he doesn't yet have. Will any of the other banks let him open an account without a job contract?


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Try Nedbank and FNB.


----------



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

FNB only requested Visa and proof of residence in my case( but it's a few years ago). An alternative could be the use of a Prepaid MasterCard such as AptraPay (Aptra | Smart Payment Solutions). It's issued in conjunction with Standard Bank and only proof of identity is required. However, the monthly deposit is limited to a max. of R5000 per card.


----------

